# high db distortion sound



## slowpoke (Nov 11, 2011)

i have a 150db system, at full tilt it seems like to me that the highs and mids are distorting. to check my mids and highs ill turn the subs off and turn the volume back to the same level and its crystal clear. is it possible that the speakers them selves are still playing clear but the signal is being corrupted from the bass before it reaches my ear drums? or for that matter could it be the bass is causing my ear drums to read the signals incorrectly?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't mean to be so blunt, but if you are truly listening to a 150dB system at full tilt for any long periods of time, this question will be a moot point in a very short time. You will experience significant hear loss very quickly and need to turn the volume down before it is too late. I am sure all the possibilities above are probably correct, regarding your speakers seeming to distort. I think about it as if you try to talk into a fan and if makes your voice sound very funny. For your future hearing.....turn it down!


----------



## slowpoke (Nov 11, 2011)

aircraft tech for the past 13years so umm ya the hearing loss has already happened.

very nice avatar btw. reminds me of Vegas.

and i didnt mention this but me and my son both have our own personal hearing protect that we use. im sure its looks goofy driving down the road but ohwell. 

and i also do not allow other people to get in without hearing protection due to this lawsuit happy age we all live in.


----------



## Sound-In-Waves (Jan 22, 2012)

slowpoke said:


> aircraft tech for the past 13years so umm ya the hearing loss has already happened.
> 
> very nice avatar btw. reminds me of Vegas.
> 
> ...


Turn the music down and take the ear protection off, problem solved.


----------



## pimpmyboat (Jul 26, 2011)

why would you ever need to listen that loud? but it could be a power issue


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

slowpoke said:


> i have a 150db system, at full tilt it seems like to me that the highs and mids are distorting. to check my mids and highs ill turn the subs off and turn the volume back to the same level and its crystal clear. is it possible that the speakers them selves are still playing clear but the signal is being corrupted from the bass before it reaches my ear drums? or for that matter could it be the bass is causing my ear drums to read the signals incorrectly?


also consider what the bass is doing. look at your windshield, doors, dash, etc. everything virbating and flexing. that is not limited to glass  it will move your other speakers to. if they are on the edge of xmax, it will push them over.

best way to tell if a really loud system is distorting, turn it up then walk away. once you get far enough away that your ears can actually hear it again, you can hear the distortion too.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Yup, I'd agree with pimpmyboat, sounds like your bass system is pulling enough juice to drop the system voltage and your FR suffering because of that-used to run a Stroker and when I cranked that my 4ch would cut out altogether!


----------



## slowpoke (Nov 11, 2011)

minbari said:


> also consider what the bass is doing. look at your windshield, doors, dash, etc. everything virbating and flexing. that is not limited to glass  it will move your other speakers to. if they are on the edge of xmax, it will push them over.
> 
> best way to tell if a really loud system is distorting, turn it up then walk away. once you get far enough away that your ears can actually hear it again, you can hear the distortion too.


 ill try this. ill have to wait until monday or tuesday since i decided to build a better sub box and its not all of the way done yet. still alot of work to do. the hard part will be putting it into the suburban. i built it on a work table not thinking of how much it will weigh and um its to heavy for me to lift alone now lol. if i cant find any help out here(im in the sticks) im thinking of building ramps from the table into the suburban to push it in. if all else fails i have a come along.


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

Im willing to bet its a power loss. If you only lose it with the subs on then that should be a clue. check your voltage at the amps and you will see your straining your amps and i can guarantee they will blow from low voltage at some point. Try lowering your bass and gradually turning it up and see if thats what is doing it.


----------



## slowpoke (Nov 11, 2011)

the voltage drop is not enough to cause any problems i wouldnt think. the lowest it goes at full tilt is around 13.5vdc on average. the all time lowest was 13.1vdc.

i did run a test of the system today and found that with the windows down and doors open the distortion noise is gone.


----------



## pimpmyboat (Jul 26, 2011)

In that case minbari is right. Is there any distortion at all at lower volumes? did you try running just the speakers themselves? (no subs)


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

pimpmyboat said:


> In that case minbari is right. Is there any distortion at all at lower volumes? did you try running just the speakers themselves? (no subs)


also try running the sub by themselves and watch the midrange and midbass speakers. I think you will be surprised how much they will move with ZERO power just from the subs SPL


----------

